# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Robotics & Mechanisms Laboratory (RoMeLa) at Virginia Tech, Blacksburg , Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Website - romela.org

youtube.com/DennisHongRobot

vimeo.com/romela

facebook.com/RoMeLaUCLA

twitter.com/romelaucla

Founding Director - Dennis Hong

Products and projects:

BRUCE (Bipedal Robot Unit with Compliance Enhanced) is a kid-size humanoid robot open-platform for robotics research and education

ARTEMIS (Advanced Robotic Technology for Enhanced Mobility and Improved Stability), humanoid robot

SiLVIA (Six Legged Vehicle with Intelligent Articulation), hexapod robot

ALPHRED, Autonomous Legged Personal Helper Robot with Enhanced Dynamics

STriDER (Self-excited Tripedal Dynamic Experimental Robot), tripod

LARA, concierge mini humanoid robot

NABiRoS: Non Anthropomorphic Bipedal Robotic System

BALLU: Buoyancy Assisted Lightweight Legged Unit

SAFFiR: Shipboard Autonomous Fire-Fighting Robot 

THOR, humanoid robot 

CHARLI: Cognitive Humanoid Autonomous Robot with Learning Intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Meet our robots!

Published on Oct 10, 2007




> Meet the robots from RoMeLa! STriDER, MARS, IMPASS, CLIMBeR, DARwIn

----------

